# What are your other interests ?



## Cube Crack (May 7, 2011)

Just put stuff you enjoy other than cubing.


----------



## DeathCuberK (May 7, 2011)

I build stuff with Lego Technic. I'm making a robotic arm, and my goal is for it to be able to lift a full bottle of water.


----------



## Cube Crack (May 7, 2011)

DeathCuberK said:


> I build stuff with Lego Technic. I'm making a robotic arm, and my goal is for it to be able to lift a full bottle of water.


 
cool! :tu


----------



## hoopee (May 7, 2011)

Fishing. With spinning rod.
That roboarm sounds like a great project!


----------



## Engberg91 (May 7, 2011)

Pen Spinning and XCM.


----------



## Starcrawler1 (May 7, 2011)

I like juggling, and can almost juggle 4 balls. I also like parkour, but I haven't been doing it for long so I'm not very good.


----------



## NaeosPsy (May 7, 2011)

Beatboxing, Music, Djing and Poetry.


----------



## David1994 (May 7, 2011)

Athletics,Guitar and bass and studying science.


----------



## speed (May 7, 2011)

chess & science (specially physics)


----------



## andreccantin (May 7, 2011)

I fix computers as a hobby. It's fun and it's a cheaper than expected hobby. Since I fix ~5-13 year old computers, I can get them for pretty cheap (I have 4 1/2 computers and they've cost me nothing so far). One I got for free from school, 2 from a friend, and another from a friend of the family. I use parts from a computer I had already but that broke (mother board issue for those who are interested) to fix the others.

I could go on forever, I hope this isn't too much information (in case this is kinda boring to someone)


----------



## Hershey (May 7, 2011)

Engberg91 said:


> XCM.


 
OMG extreme card manipulation! I guess I am not the only one who knows about that stuff (XCM/flourishes/cardistry whatever you want to call it)


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 7, 2011)

Maths, Computers, I also Play 2 Instruments.


----------



## F15HB41T (May 7, 2011)

Piano.


----------



## Mr 005 (May 7, 2011)

Major computer geek. from hardware to coding
i also play alot of instruments including guitar, bass, percusion instruments (school band) and sometime drums
electrical work. i like making guitar effects pedals.
xbox... no comment
i want to get into fixing tractor engines but first i need to get one to fix XD

my second favorite hobby by far and probably what my job will be is graphics design. i have adobe cs3 design premium on a mac mini G4 1.25 ghz.


----------



## Olji (May 7, 2011)

penspinning, fingertutting, lightshow, shuffle, jumpstyle, liquiding, music, programming, gaming (mostly puzzle, stealth, bullet hell and VN's *lol*), drawing, anime....

This is what I got from the top of my head, may be more things lurking in my brain @[email protected]


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (May 7, 2011)

Playing electric bass, parkour (not freerunning, mind you), dice-stacking, tricking (martial art-ish), and gaming.


----------



## uberCuber (May 7, 2011)

math
piano
playstation 3

'ts about it


----------



## Kirjava (May 8, 2011)

sexual experimentation


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 8, 2011)

Call of Duty Black Ops, running


----------



## JyH (May 8, 2011)

Watching grass die.


----------



## Owen (May 8, 2011)

Hmm...

Guitar, ukulele, computer programming, film-making, science, social engineering, gaming, writing, reading, singing, running, confusing people, improving people's morals, trolling. 

Sometimes I fool around with electronics, and very rarely, woodworking. I can also snap fingers really loudly.


----------



## Systemdertoten (May 8, 2011)

Music*, My little Pony: Friendship is Magic, Literature, Drawing, Creating random websites that get 7 total views, hacking, circuit bending, cooking, foreign languages.


* Includes guitar, bass, synth, and laptronica.


----------



## caseyd (May 8, 2011)

music, poetry, athletics, computer programming ( a small amount) and aprendiendo espanol


----------



## JackJ (May 8, 2011)

Track and field. Mainly shot and disc, even though I suck.


----------



## 24653483361 (May 8, 2011)

Tetris and music- writing and playing the following: clarinet, piano, trumpet, tenor sax, diatonic harmonica, chromatic harmonica, and hopefully soon, snare.


----------



## hic0057 (May 8, 2011)

Juggling, foot bagging, cup stacking, maths, mental maths, nerf guns and wannabe BASIC programmer.

This threads turning similar to this one
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?20649-Do-you-have-hobbies-stranger-than-cubing


----------



## Ltsurge (May 8, 2011)

Running XC 4000m (PB 13:48) and 1500m (PB 4:14) 
I stuffed a state competition up real bad yesterday...  
ah well/ 
comfort cubing....


----------



## Jedi5412 (May 8, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> Running XC 4000m (PB 13:48) and 1500m (PB 4:14)
> I stuffed a state competition up real bad yesterday...
> ah well/
> comfort cubing....


 
And pokemon Heart gold im guessing


----------



## Ltsurge (May 8, 2011)

Jedi5412 said:


> And pokemon Heart gold im guessing


lol yeah... (actually leaf green)...


----------



## Cride5 (May 11, 2011)

Shooting stupid objects from a slingshot


----------



## RyanO (May 11, 2011)

Foosball, soccer, hiking, and camping.


----------

